# Cockapoo walking help



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi does anybody else's cockapoo lay down when other dogs approach? Bellas been doing it since we could take her out. 

Ive tried to carry on walking but she just stays flat lol 

She's fine once they met, she's never had an issue with another dog. 

Also she's pulling like a train atm we've been using a non pull harness but it doesn't seem to be doing anything and it's getting more & more frustrating walking her. She's fine in puppy classes but once outside she loses interest


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Freddie who is almost 11 months often lies flat on the ground with paws outstretched and tail going round like a helicopter blade when another dog is on his radar. I put it down to excitement and the fact he wants to play with every dog and human that he meets!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Jasper is just shy of 8 months and does that as well. He waits in a down position just until the other dog starts to sniff, then he pops up, starts wagging his tail and sniffs the other dog. It is impossible to get him to move as another dog approaches without dragging him so we just wait. Rarely he will look nervous as the other dog starts to sniff and get stiff and not wag his tail. If that is the case I pull him away at that point.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just lying down is ok - Kiki used to scream like a banshee which was rather more embarrassing and Dot widdled as other dogs approached.
If the lying down precedes a mad dash at other dogs, I would turn around and walk briskly away.
If your pup can walk nicely on a lead at training classes she can walk nicely on a lead. 
She has learnt that at training you are 100% focused on her and loaded with treats and you are not actually on the way to the park... out on your normal walk you may be more distracted and she is definitely more distracted.
2nd did a brilliant thread about teaching dogs to walk nicely... I'll search for it and see if I can find it. The key is consistency and positive reinforcement... Always easier said than done, but in reality there are no short cuts.
Do you use the harness at training classes? I'm not a fan of some 'no pull' harnesses.... does it have two attachment points - one in the front of her chest as well as one on the back?


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm glad it's not just our dog then . The only way I can get her moving is by dragging her lol but we just have to wait it out.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie does it too. After a brief hello to the other dog she runs over to the owner for pets and belly rubs. She's really more interested in meeting them than their dog.


----------



## lindsay.carnihan (Oct 17, 2016)

Bella16 said:


> Hi does anybody else's cockapoo lay down when other dogs approach? Bellas been doing it since we could take her out.
> 
> Ive tried to carry on walking but she just stays flat lol
> 
> ...




Hi, Hamish will lay down for certain dogs but if he see's another Poo he runs to them. 
We have just started to use a No Chock No Pull Harness. He it's like night & day and it was automatic. He has never walked so well on the lead, no more pulling, much easier to control where we are going. Could not recommend it enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Marzi said:


> Just lying down is ok - Kiki used to scream like a banshee which was rather more embarrassing and Dot widdled as other dogs approached.
> If the lying down precedes a mad dash at other dogs, I would turn around and walk briskly away.
> If your pup can walk nicely on a lead at training classes she can walk nicely on a lead.
> She has learnt that at training you are 100% focused on her and loaded with treats and you are not actually on the way to the park... out on your normal walk you may be more distracted and she is definitely more distracted.
> ...


Sorry about the late reply, yes we use a harness at puppy classes it only has 1 attachment at the back which is causing her to pull more as we take her weight.


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

lindsay.carnihan said:


> Bella16 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi does anybody else's cockapoo lay down when other dogs approach? Bellas been doing it since we could take her out.
> ...


We took your advice and ordered a walk your dog with love harness, hoping I've got the right size we went for red in 5-10kg,maybe we've got to play with the chest and leg straps abit. As you can see in the pics she does not look amused with it!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Laying down! No chance with Sid he's either standing in two legs or standing with his front feet on mollys back, whether it's human or another dog approaching he just want to be the first to say hello


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes!! Henry (8 months old) does this exact same thing too! He'll spot a dog in the distance heading our way and instantly drop to the ground and lay flat, sometimes with his head between his front paws and sometimes with his head up. It's a struggle to get him to move but it helps if I get myself in the way of his view of the other dog, then he has to move to get sight of it again. Sometimes a squeaky ball gets his attention and makes him move, he's not interested in treats when we're on walks so that doesn't work. Most of the time I stand there and wait (looking like a bit of a lemon, chuckling to myself, and more often than not the owner of the dog coming towards us is also smiling at us) then when the other dog gets close enough he springs up and has a sniff and then tries to get the other dog to play (whether he/she wants to or not!). Eventually we move on after 5 seconds or 5 minutes depending on the response he's received from the other dog! It is a bit frustrating but he's always done it and I think he always will. I like to think it's good manners of him to lay down and assess the situation at a distance. I might be wrong but I think laying down shows the approaching dog that he's not a threat, whilst also keeping his vulnerable areas covered (tummy against the floor). Not sure if that's correct though. Plus isn't that position an invitation to play? (He wants to play with anyone & anything at any time!)


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

HenryPup27 said:


> Yes!! Henry (8 months old) does this exact same thing too! He'll spot a dog in the distance heading our way and instantly drop to the ground and lay flat, sometimes with his head between his front paws and sometimes with his head up. It's a struggle to get him to move but it helps if I get myself in the way of his view of the other dog, then he has to move to get sight of it again. Sometimes a squeaky ball gets his attention and makes him move, he's not interested in treats when we're on walks so that doesn't work. Most of the time I stand there and wait (looking like a bit of a lemon, chuckling to myself, and more often than not the owner of the dog coming towards us is also smiling at us) then when the other dog gets close enough he springs up and has a sniff and then tries to get the other dog to play (whether he/she wants to or not!). Eventually we move on after 5 seconds or 5 minutes depending on the response he's received from the other dog! It is a bit frustrating but he's always done it and I think he always will. I like to think it's good manners of him to lay down and assess the situation at a distance. I might be wrong but I think laying down shows the approaching dog that he's not a threat, whilst also keeping his vulnerable areas covered (tummy against the floor). Not sure if that's correct though. Plus isn't that position an invitation to play? (He wants to play with anyone & anything at any time!)


Haha exactly what Bella does thank you


----------

